# New pics - not good but will share



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So I can't afford to buy a digital for myself so I thought to myself that a 20.00 digital is better then nothing. Now that the thing has irritated me so badly, I was able to take 26 pics which only 8 came out. Mind you this camera has no viewer, and no flash. It is jet black outside with just barn lights - sort of!

Hope that you like them!!!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

ADORABLE ALLISON! Give them some ginger snaps for me =)


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hehe - the pics look so elongated on here - they do not look like that if you click on them - I promise!

Man I hope Santa brings me a decent camera for christmas.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I really wish all the other pics would have turned out - but I am learning. Tommorrow morning when I feed outside I will try to get a couple more.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

It did ok- in the dark especially- I like the picture of the llama - very atmospheric.

I didn't understand what you meant byt the 20.00 digital though.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I paid $20.00 at K-Mart for it! really - I did! LOL! Brand new - haha! Its pink and cute - but I definately got what I paid for. LOL!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah i bought one of those and it is laying on my desk right now.

They are not really good for anything but they do much better in day light that I can say.


But your goaties and llama's cuteness shines through the poor quality pictures


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

How many pixels is it?


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

they look good to me. what nice animals you have.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Kelebek they look great. You know I got my hubby a $300.00 camera 2 years ago that is water resisitant and all so he could take it hunting. well it is so high tech that we have a hard time learning how to use it so alot of our pics don't turn out great. So $20.00 or $300.00 it sometimes just takes time to learn all the ins and outs of a camera. My dear hubby won't take the time to learn all of them on his camera and I contstantly repeat myself. So give yourself time and you may find this camera is great. Lots of bells and wistles only means more trouble sometimes.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I have taken some poor quality photos with a good quality camera....They look fine to me. I love all of them, they are so cute.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

The pics that are on my website and on Daisy's cha-cha page were taking with my hubby's work camera that cost us $500.00 and these pics are just as good (although I do not know how to use his camera...lol) 

I wish that I had my old camera back - but it was stolen from my home and no one will admit to who took it. It had pics on it of my dog who passed away that had not been downloaded yet. :-(

I am glad that you all enjoyed these few that I got!

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are great pictures. Very adorable. I have a digital camers that my son bought me and I up grated it, and the final was like 100.00, then my boss gave me one that is about 500.00 and I prefer the cheaper one.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

My camera was about $300 but it came with a printer too.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

My Camera was almost 200$ and its amazing!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I mentioned something to hubby again last night about a camera, and he mentioned to stop and that christmas is coming. I just hope it will not be to late for babies!!!


----------

